# General Discussion > Opinions >  The CLOWN goes Down...

## strongvoicesforward

*...but not out.*

More and more U.S./world cultural icon *McDonaldfs* has been under assault for it`s unhealthy food, often being singled out and blamed for a host of medical problems linked to obesity. Being picked on by recent films and books detailing the harm *McDonaldfs* has done is enough to make a clown cry -- so much in fact, that in recent days itfs stock has fallen 53 cents from $34.85 to $34.32.

Perhaps the clown should cheer himself up by eating a eHappy Setf -- a meal borne of pain and misery to millions factory farmed animals and the obese people whose arteries are clogged with gunk from the product they demand, bereft of all intelligent and critical thought on what they cram into their bodies.

*Now McDonaldfs* is trying to add some of that clown make-up to itfs image by offering healthier alternatives. However, after four years of promising to switch the oil in their fryer for french fries -- that has promise has yet to be realised. 

But, they just may do something this time. Now they are bracing for another hard hitting book critical of their practices. This month g*Chew On This*,h written by Eric Schlosser, is due out. This comes on the heels of his previous successful book g*Fast Food Nation*.h Between those two books and last years hit documentary g*Supersize Me*,h *Mcdonaldfs* finds it no longer possible to ignore criticism levelled directly at them. 

Their mantra, gIt`s all about personal choices,h isn`t even wholey believed by them anymore. After fighting law suits and trying to stave off others, they have come to realize they do have a responsibility to do much better.

But don`t be deceived. The *Mcd**Evil* exists on a corner near you. Just **** your head a little to the side and then you will recognize it -- *the sign of the corporate beast*:

 

-- A PSA from Strongvoicesforward


See original AP story here: McDonald's to Tout Healthier Menu Choices

----------


## Glenn

Reminds me of this article.

----------


## strongvoicesforward

> Reminds me of this article.


Yes, it does. But, the War on Smoking has a strong beach head and has made considerable inroads at getting to the public on the dangers of smoking and putting the corporate execs of tabacco companies on notice that their days of unfettered access to the market are at an end. They are now coming more and more under regulation and running to undeveloped countries' markets around the world to peddle their twisted cancer stick product that just annoys so many people who have to smell it.

The next point of attack is the *CLOWN* and his other *artery clogging* *obesity* inducing cohorts.

The *Mcd**EVIL* empire has cast its cold shadow upon us. Even leaves of trees cannot stay green in the presence of its cold hearted *evilness*.

"Ronald Mcdonald, I call on you -- *BREAK DOWN THESE ARCHES!*"

----------


## RockLee

It's not entirely McD's fault, some people just don't know when they had enough, and eat too much junkfood. THEN they try and blame it on McD...

----------


## Nicky

Even though I Hate McD's and haven't eaten there since... well since I've been about 14, I agree with RockLee.

----------


## nurizeko

People need to take responsibility for their own eating habits, im exposed to Maccy D's as much as anyone else, but im not obese and really ill and unhealthy because i dont eat there every day.

----------


## Mycernius

I don't eat at Maccy Ds. Two reasons:
1. The food is just awful. I like to be able to taste what I eat
and No.2, and the main reason. McDonalds used to be a big contributor to the IRA.

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

> It's not entirely McD's fault, some people just don't know when they had enough, and eat too much junkfood. THEN they try and blame it on McD...


I agree in general with that...
As far as i see it, eating healthy is just common sense a lot of the time. People eat for a variety of reasons other than just physically needing food to fuel their bodies, if they cannot control their eating habits they shouldn't blame the supplier but rather face up to what they have done and seek medical help instead of the lawyer.

Then again, McD does target a huge amount of its advertising at children over here in England, who really don't know any better and often emotionally bully/blackmail their parents to get want they want- i saw a kid having a tantrum the other day in front of McD's because his parents didn't want to let him go inside and get one of those "happy meals". 
Given that over here McD's has been selling vegetables and fruit with its meals, it still sells and aweful lot of crap for the public to eat none the less. 

Overall, i think McD's should be allowed to go the way it is currently going. IMHO, people should just be educated better about this kind of stuff. More options made available to them, like other cheap places to go and eat healthier stuff. 
When i used to go to school many years ago, one of the subjects i did that has probably been the most useful in my life so far was "Home Economics" (there's a variety of names given to this subject though), it basically taught you what goes into your food, how to avoid malnutrition, what things do to you and are made of, how to cook for yourself, RDA requirements, keeping healthy etc etc...It was a great and useful subject to learn, but was an optional one that you only had to choose to do and wasn't made to do- in this day and age, i think such subjects should be mandatory in schools especially with the rocketing health problems around the world like obesity. What do you think?

----------


## Da Monstar

I eat at McD.

I think blaming McD for America's and the rest of the world's population getting fatter and less healthier is just wrong. 

1. They provide the food, they dont force you.
2. Yes it is unhealthy, but so is burger king, and the Pizza places, and the burger stands on the corner of the streets, and your mama's cooking, and the potato chips that you buy in grocery stores, and the Soda you buy at grocery stores, and etc!!!! 

I respect that some people doesn't like their food due to disliking the taste, or as Mycernius said due to Politic matters.

To blaim a fast-food company simply because there has been a tendency the last decade that large part of the modern civilazions have grown fat and unhealthy, is wrong. 
The why dont we blaim specific fruit companies for not making enough commercials, or Mineral Water companies to make ven more advertising than Coca Cola?
The reasons... Because no one will admit that they prefer fast food over Fruits or vegetables. The truth be told, many People just throws the filth they despise and complain about down in their own throat.

SUPERSIZE ME....
The documentary was correct, eating only Fast food will kill you... But doesn't everyone knows that already? If many people thinks that "Supersize me" was a great idea for a documentary, do the same people then think that making a documentary called "Gunned down me" would be just as great? a Documentary where a guy shoots himself in the chest each day for a month to shock people all over the world with the fact "Guns are deadly"?

Stop blaiming others for your own misfortunes, if you need help then say so instead of blaiming everyone else around you.

Anyway I seemed to have broken my 'ead in two over this  :Smiling: ... this required to much use of my brain to write.

I eat McD when I feel like it (About 5 times a year). But I don't think badly about those who choose not to, They just gotta stop blaiming McD for making them fat.

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

> I eat at McD.]SUPERSIZE ME....
> The documentary was correct, eating only Fast food will kill you... But doesn't everyone knows that already? If many people thinks that "Supersize me" was a great idea for a documentary, do the same people then think that making a documentary called "Gunned down me" would be just as great? a Documentary where a guy shoots himself in the chest each day for a month to shock people all over the world with the fact "Guns are deadly"?
> Stop blaiming others for your own misfortunes, if you need help then say so instead of blaiming everyone else around you.


Lol, never heard of "Bowling for Columbine" before? 

http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=sr&pa...2&title=113302

Its still true though McD is still the root cause, although not responsable for, a lot of obesity in the world. I think most of this boils down to ignorance and arrogance though. Education in schools about health could probably go quite far to preventing/lowering all the fat/obese kids and adults we are getting now days though.

----------

